# Saliva Kits for testosterone testing



## dk8594 (Nov 18, 2020)

Looked a little pricey, but has anyone used those saliva tests kits you can get at CVS to test their testosterone?   I am wondering if they are a viable option for those who live in states that don’t allow private blood work.


----------



## FarmerTed (Nov 20, 2020)

Interesting.   
Is it in-store only or online? 
The only one I see online is a mail-in kit that only tests Free-T


I just ordered this at-home finger-prick test I plan on taking next week.
https://www.letsgetchecked.com/us/en/home-male-hormone-advanced/


If I can find the test you're referring to, I'll take them both at the same time and compare the results.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 20, 2020)

Yeah, you are right. I should have been more specific.  It only measures free testosterone, but they also had one for thyroid testing.  Good find on the at home finger prick one.


----------



## rawdeal (Nov 20, 2020)

The online tests many of us use (PrivateMDlabs, etc) often cut their Testosterone report off at 1500 even if you are above that. The good part is they warn you about that and provide options if you are expecting your number to be > 1500 and want to verify that. I didn't even know anything like what dk and FarmerTed say was available, but that might be a good detail to find out about with these newer tests if you expect your number to be > 1500 and want to verify that.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 20, 2020)

rawdeal said:


> The online tests many of us use (PrivateMDlabs, etc) often cut their Testosterone report off at 1500 even if you are above that. The good part is they warn you about that and provide options if you are expecting your number to be > 1500 and want to verify that. I didn't even know anything like what dk and FarmerTed say was available, but that might be a good detail to find out about with these newer tests if you expect your number to be > 1500 and want to verify that.



For Private MD Labs, I use them all the time. It is possible to get Test levels over 1500, but you have to make sure that you order the right test from them if you want that. They usually have notes on their testosterone test descriptions like this now::


> Note: If total testosterone results are expected to be >1500 it is best that the Testosterone LC/MS-MS version of this test be ordered. The highest value on the Free (Direct)Testosterone is >50.



So basically just make sure the test you order is an LC/MS-MS version, it will say that in the description.


----------



## rawdeal (Nov 21, 2020)

Lol, I *know*, Cohiba.  I was using PMD and similar business-models to bring up the point that the new (new to me anyway) saliva and finger-prick tests might present the same problem ... that they may only report up to 1500 even if your true level is way higher.  I do not know this to be a fact, just suggesting a prospective buyer check to make sure he's getting what he thinks he's getting.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 21, 2020)

rawdeal said:


> Lol, I *know*, Cohiba.  I was using PMD and similar business-models to bring up the point that the new (new to me anyway) saliva and finger-prick tests might present the same problem ... that they may only report up to 1500 even if your true level is way higher.  I do not know this to be a fact, just suggesting a prospective buyer check to make sure he's getting what he thinks he's getting.



Lol just realized I misread what you posted, sorry. Idk where my brain was.


----------



## rawdeal (Nov 22, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Lol just realized I misread what you posted, sorry. Idk where my brain was.



I find mine up my ass a lot.  Have you looked there?  *Your own ass*, not mine.


----------



## FarmerTed (Dec 23, 2020)

Just following up:


I ordered two online tests, one from LetsGetChecked and one from EverlyWell.

https://www.letsgetchecked.com/us/en/home-male-hormone-advanced/
https://www.everlywell.com/products/testosterone-test/


I had planned on posting the results of both tests at once. But the test kit from EverlyWell was lost in the mail (twice) so, I'm only posting the LetsGetChecked results for now. 





The results from LetsGetChecked are pretty close to my last labs from Quest. (I'm not sure about Free Test as they use a different unit of measurement, and I'm allergic to math)  


Quest from 8-24-2020
Total Test=1119 ng/dl 
Free Test=184.6 pg/ml
Estradiol=71 pg/ml 

LetsGetChecked 12-14-2020
Total Test=1136 ng/dl 
Free Test=25.9 ng/dl
Estradiol=83 pg/ml

I'll probably use LetsGetChecked again if I can find a coupon code. The process was easy, and filling the test tube from a finger prick wasn't as bad as I had thought it might be. My only objection is the price.


----------



## FarmerTed (Jan 7, 2021)

Finally got my Results from EverlyWell. 
Damn test got lost in the mail both coming and going. (They ship USPS)  




So comparing Free Test results:


EverlyWell 12-14-2020
Free Test 154.2 pg/ml


LetsGetChecked 12-14-2020
Free Test=25.9 ng/dl


Quest 8-24-2020
Free Test=184.6 pg/ml


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jan 7, 2021)

I’ve heard some of these companies, fudge the results. They just take your money and only actually test about 1 in 5 tests to save on costs.. it was a review on trustpilot. I don’t know the validity of that review, I’m just quoting what I read from an apparent previous employee who’s disgruntled.


----------

